# how do u look after chicks



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

hi i am getting some baby chickens in spring but i dont know how too look after them like what to feed them, how hot they need to be and all the other stuff please help me thankyou !!:2thumb:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

If they are very young, they need to be under heat indoors, either in a shed (if it has electric) or in your house in a large container, cage or dog cage type thing. The easiest way to keep them warm is to use a heat lamp, have a warm area and a cool one so that the chicks can choose. You will soon see if they are too hot or cold by where they hang out. They will need a very shallow water container (if they are days old use a jam jar lid or similar as they can drown) and a shallow container of chick crumbs, which you can get at a pet shop or feed merchant. Can't remember the ideal heat off the top of my head, either google it or get a chook book. I've raised lots of chicks, quail (like bumblebees!) ducks, geese and chickens. It's very satisfying. Oh, and substrate - for very tiny ones, use newspaper and older ones you can use shavings. Keep them very clean, they can get ill very easily if they are dirty. Coccidiosis is the main culprit, so be careful and good luck!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i would recommend getting this book 
*Starting with Chickens by Katie Thear*

best book on the market, if you can afford to buy it, im certain your local library can get it in for you


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Hiya, 
you will want them at about 32c in the warm end for the first week, then around 27c in the 2nd week, 21c in the 3rd week then down to 16c in the 4th week then slowly ween them off the heat....... Allthough they wil need it at night, as they would normally be snuggled up with 'Mum'. You can tell if they are cold as they will 'cry' rather than 'chirp'.

Good luck, and get up some piccies 
Laura.
I use an ice cube tray for drinking water.


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

how big should the cage be for 3 baby chickens? 
or i may get ducklings if so what size cage?


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

We had ours in a wooden box 3ft x 3ft with the heat lamp concentrated in one corner.... they will also need to be escape proof as we came home one day and the buggers had got out and where sun bathing on the bed....... :lol2:

We normally put our chicks out in May, we have an old two tier rabbit hutch that we have adapted for them so they are more sheletered whilst they get acclimatized to living outdoors, and get used to our hens without the contact.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Emsylove said:


> how big should the cage be for 3 baby chickens?
> or i may get ducklings if so what size cage?


Keep in mind that for ducklings you'll need access to a *pond* for the ducks they'll grow into... and that ducks can make a pretty big mess of your garden/etc.


----------

